# Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?



## Annett (25. Feb. 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Nachdem Peter (maritim) bereits einen ersten Versuch gestartet hatte, die Umstände einer erfolgreichen/erfolglosen Teichüberwinterung zu ergründen, hier ein neuer Versuch.
Ich hoffe, diesmal sind alle Möglichkeiten vorhanden. Stimmt bitte erst ab, wenn Ihr Euch wirklich sicher seid, wie die Teichbewohner den Winter überstanden haben.

Ihr könnt mehrere Haken setzen.
Um die Anonymität zu wahren, werden die Abstimmenden nicht angezeigt. Wer sich trotzdem äußern möchte, kann dies gern in diesem Thema hier tun. 
Vielleicht kommen wir mit dieser Umfrage der optimalen Teich-Überwinterung auf die Spur. 


Ich kann leider noch nicht abstimmen, da die Eisdecke noch zu 90% vorhanden ist und wir im neuen Teich keine Fische haben....
Für den alten Teich stimme ich ab, wenn ich weiß woran ich bin.


----------



## robsig12 (25. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Wobei ja noch nicht überall das Eis geschmolzen ist, und die Verluste bekannt sind. Aber nun wird es ja wieder wärmer. :beten


----------



## toco (25. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Hallo Annett,

dann läuft meine ganzjährige Umwälzung (Pumpe ohne Filterung) im Winter wohl unter "Einfacher Eisfreihalter"? Oder ist das "Keine Winterfilterung"?  Letzteres wäre missverständlich, da ich auch im Sommer nicht filtere.

Entschuldige, ich will nicht spitzfindig sein!

Wegen Sichtmangels (Eisdecke) kann ich eh erst später abstimmen.


----------



## Annett (25. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Hallo Hartmut.

Erzeugte die Umwälzung eine eisfreie Stelle? 
Dann hättest Du eine Stelle zum Haken setzen.....


----------



## toco (25. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Hallo Annett,

der Zulauf ist permanent eisfrei (in diesem Winter bei den niedrigsten Temperaturen minimal ca. 40x40cm)! Also war meine Vermutung richtig.

Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Annett (25. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Hallo Hartmut.


Also hast Du dann die Wahl zwischen 


> nur eisfreie Stellen mit Todesfällen
> nur eisfreie Stellen ohne Todesfälle


Hoffen wir mal letzteres. :beten


----------



## toco (25. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Hallo Annett,

dann war meine Vermutung doch nicht richtig, aber egal ich weiß ja jetzt Bescheid. Nochmals danke!

Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie das Ergebnis sein wird! Ich würde mich gar nicht wundern, wenn Fische in Teichen mit geschlossener Eisdecke aber guter Bepflanzung im Sumpfbereich problemlos überleben.


----------



## ebo (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Das Problem ist leider nur das ich solchen Umfragen nicht wirklich traue. 

lg
ebo


----------



## Joachim (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Hallo Ebo,

es soll ja lediglich eine Tendenz heraus erkennbar werden. Und letztendlich kann man jedem und jeder Aussage misstrauen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Nabend 

Ich habe für Winterfilterung ohne Todesfälle gestimmt. 


Dummerweise ist ja alles dabei, eine Tendenz ist nicht wirklich zu erkennen.

Aber die neuesten Threads zeigen: Teich abdecken, Filter laufen lassen und Heizen. Dann hätten wir im nächsten Winter wohl kaum noch "Ausfälle"


----------



## KingLui (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

So Ihr lieben,


ich melde mich dann auch mal aus dem Winter zurück!!!!!!

Also ich muss sagen das mein Teich den Winter ohne Filterung und ohne Heizung 
sehr gut überstanden hat! 

Todesfälle=0 

Der Filter ist zwar schon wieder aufgebaut läuft aber noch nicht!

Alle Info`s die ich brauchte um meine Fische am Leben zu halten hat mir die Suchfunktion gezeigt (war ja nicht der erste Winter)

Also nochmal Lieben Dank an euch alle die hier immer mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen und
auch an die, die Ihre erfahrungen Posten ob GUTE oder auch SCHLECHTE! 

Dafür  !!!!


Schöne Grüße aus Mülheim
Chris


----------



## Redlisch (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Hallo,
für meinen Geschmack ist die Abstimmung viel zu früh.

Der Winter ist noch nicht zu ende, es wird noch einige Nächte geben mit strengen Frost.

Axel


----------



## koifischfan (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Für die Umfrage ist es nicht zu früh - zum Antworten aber schon.


----------



## maritim (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

hallo,

ich finde, das die umfrage zum richtigen zeitpunkt gestartet wurde.
viele teiche sind schon eisfrei und wie man schön bei den vielen traurigen beiträgen im forum sieht, gab es massenhaft verluste.
bei denjenigen, wo die eisdecke noch geschlossen ist, kann die umfrage später ausgefüllt werden.

in erster linie war die umfrage auf den winter aufgebaut und später wird man eine tendenz erkennen können, wo es die meisten verluste gab.

ohne zweifel kommt noch die  schlimmste zeit auf uns zu, wo die temperaturen noch  stark schwanken..
bis die temperaturen erreicht sind, wo das immunsystem der fische und die bakterien im filter arbeiten ist eine sehr heikle zeit.
das ist aber eine komplett andere baustelle und hat nichts mit dieser umfrage zu tun.
wenn man auch hier rückschlusse ziehen möchte, dann müsste für dieße zeit eine neue umfrage starten.
hier wäre auch die fragestellung der einzelnen punkte anders aufgebaut.


----------



## ebo (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Naja aber die Umfrage ist schwer. Bei mir zb ist ein großer gestorben. Trotz Eisfrei und Filterung. 
Ich glaube aber das der Tod damit gar nix zu Tun hatte. Sowas passiert halt. 

Trotzdem aber habe ich das entsprechende angekreuzt 

Wenn es ein Massensterben ist und man dann an der Umfrage teilnimmt dann ist sie Aussagekräftig aber nicht weil mal ein oder zwei Fische tot sind.

Sauerstoffmangel oder Filterung betrifft in der Regel nicht nur ein oder zwei Fische.

lg
ebo


----------



## toco (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*



ebo schrieb:


> (...)
> Wenn es ein Massensterben ist und man dann an der Umfrage teilnimmt dann ist sie Aussagekräftig aber nicht weil mal ein oder zwei Fische tot sind.
> 
> Sauerstoffmangel oder Filterung betrifft in der Regel nicht nur ein oder zwei Fische.
> (...)



Da  muss ich ebo Recht geben. Es kommt im Verlauf eines ganzen Jahres immer wieder mal vor, dass ein einzelner Fisch tot im Wasser treibt. Problematische Umstände sind nur dann gegeben, wenn Todesfälle gehäuft auftreten und der Bestand merklich reduziert wird.

Mein Teich ist nur in den Randbereichen eisfrei, ansonsten noch mit einer großflächigen Eisdecke bedeckt. In den freien Bereichen habe ich 2 tote Jungfrösche und 2 tote junge __ Moderlieschen (1 - 2 cm lang) entdeckt - es waren im Sommer Mengen davon im Teich! Dagegen tummelte sich an einer größeren eisfreien Stelle ein Schwarm jüngerer Moderlieschen und machte einen sehr fidelen Eindruck. 

Wenn ich heute abstimmen würde, würde ich "keine Todesfälle" angeben, da sonst das Gesamtergebnis verfälscht würde!

Aber ich warte noch ab, bis das Eis geschmolzen ist.


----------



## robsig12 (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Problematisch für die Fische dürfte aber gerade erst der Frühling werden, da das Imunsystem der Fische erst bei ca 15 Grad gut funktioniert, die meisten __ Parasiten aber jetz schon wohl auf sind.


----------



## Annett (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Guten Abend.

Eure Hinweise bezüglich Einzelfälle/Massensterben sind richtig - jedoch hatte ich bereits vor Wochen in Peters ersten Thema/Umfrage gefragt, ob es noch Ergänzungen zu den neuen Stichpunkten gibt. 

Ich hab jetzt versucht das "Massensterben" in die Umfrage einzuarbeiten. 
Hoffe, so ist es besser und die bereits abgegebenen Stimmen passen trotzdem noch halbwegs. :?


----------



## toco (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

@ Annett
Danke, dass Du gleich wieder aktiv geworden bist!   

Aber es war von mir gar nicht als Kritik gedacht und sollte schon gar keine Extraarbeit verursachen. Es ist eben immer schwer, es allen Recht zu machen.

Und das nächste Mal gebe ich auch früher meinen "Senf "dazu - versprochen!

@Robert
Das ist natürlich richtig, man sollte den richtigen Zeitpunkt für ein endgültiges Urteil abwarten. Mir scheint es zur Zeit auch noch ein bischen früh, auch wenn der Teich schon eisfrei ist!


----------



## Graugans (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Bei mir haben zum Glück alle überlebt, was mich sehr freut. 
Tiefste Stelle ist noch 1m, im Teich waren 5 Eisfreihalter aus Styrodor, die anfangs noch frei rumschwammen. Bei einem habe ich immer kontrolliert, dass das Loch nicht zugefroren ist. 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## ebo (1. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Hallo.

Kritik wollte ich auch nicht üben. Quasi nur drauf hinweisen. Abstimmen kann ich nicht mehr weil ich es schon getan habe ohne mir groß Gedanken zu machen. Aber je mehr man drüber nachdenkt umso eher


erübrigt sich eigentlich die Umfrage wenn man davon ausgeht dass

- es besser ist mit eisfreien Stellen
- eine Filterung zwar nicht nötig ist aber auch nicht schadet

Vorrausgesetzt man macht beide Dinge vernünftig ohne die Fische in ihrer Ruhe zu stören ( Pumpe auf dem Boden, zu tief gehängter Sprudelstein etc.) 
Weil wenn man alles beachtet wird es definitiv keinen Zusammenhang geben 

lg
ebo

.


----------



## dersil (2. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Hartmut.
> 
> 
> Also hast Du dann die Wahl zwischen
> ...



Hallo Annett

das rot geschriebene ist das Zitat im Zitat
wusste das nicht besser zu lösen

leider gibt es das einfache ohne Todesfälle in dieser Abstimmung gar nicht!

nur eisfreie Stellen ohne *eine Großzahl* an Todesfällen 		 		 	

und das *ohne eine Großzahl*
ist aus meiner Sicht die einzige Möglichkeit hier die Darstellung eines Massensterbens zu umgehen.
So habe auch ich mich entschieden.

Ich habe nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen
und bin gleich über das geschriebene gestolpert und habe geantwortet.

Falls das hier schon mal bemerkt wurde - sorry

will nicht darauf rumreiten

evtl. kann man das *ohne eine Großzahl*
auf
keine bis geringe
ändern


----------



## Annett (2. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Moin Silvio.

Worauf möchtest Du hinaus? 
Die Beiträge auf Seite 2 äußern den Wunsch, dass man nicht für einen einzelnen verstorbenen Fisch abstimmen sollte, sondern wenn ein Großteil des Bestandes verstorben ist. Deshalb habe ich die Umfrage leicht abgeändert.
Begründung: Einzelne Todesfälle könnten an der Konstitution/Kondition des Tieres gelegen haben und nichts mit der Art der Überwinterung zu tun haben. 

Ich schau mal, ob Dein Vorschlag noch rein passt....


Edit: Fertig. So besser?


----------



## dersil (2. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*



Annett schrieb:


> Worauf möchtest Du hinaus?
> Edit: Fertig. So besser?




Hallo Annett

ich hatte geschrieben, das ich den Thread nicht komplett gelesen habe

aber für Hartmut
hattest du geschrieben



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Also hast Du dann die Wahl zwischen
> 
> nur eisfreie Stellen mit Todesfällen
> nur eisfreie Stellen ohne Todesfälle



und dieses ohne Todesfälle
kam gar nicht vor in dieser Abstimmung

Darauf wollte ich hinaus !!!!




Annett schrieb:


> Edit: Fertig. So besser?



Aus meiner Sicht jaaaaaaa



und aus deiner?


----------



## Dodi (14. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Nabend zusammen!

Jetzt hab ich hier auch abstimmen können.
Der Teich ist seit heute Morgen endlich komplett eisfrei und wir haben keine Todesfälle im Teich! 
Sogar zwei der __ Wimpelkarpfen konnte ich trotz fehlender Sonne heute ausmachen!

Jetzt nur noch die Zeit überstehen, wo das Immunsystem der Fische noch nicht richtig funktioniert und sie anfällig für __ Parasiten sind. :beten

Unser Teich hatte folgenden Winterzustand:
keine Filterung (ab knapp Mitte Dezember)
einfacher Eisfreihalter mittels "Sprudelstein" - immer eine Öffnung von min. 20 cm 
freigehalten, notfalls auch mal mit Heißwasser, falls Sprudler doch eingefroren
Schnee nicht vom Eis gefegt
keine Eisschollen vom Teich geholt beim Tauen, trotz großer Teichoberfläche

Ich drücke Euch allen die Daumen, das Euer Teich möglichst ohne große Verluste aus dem Winter geht! :beten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Aber man kann auch erkennen, dass große Teiche einfach Stabiler sind 

Prima Dodi, freut mich


----------



## klaus e (14. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Hallo Uwe,
das große Teiche stabiler sind als kleine ist schon klar, nur wie kommst du aufgrund der Umfrageergebnisse zu diesem Schluss? Oder hab' ich g'rad ne Sperre im Hirn?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Meine Aussage stützt nicht auf der Umfrage, eher aus Berichten aus diversen Foren. Und Dodis Teich zähle ich zu den größeren


----------



## Dodi (14. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Danke, Uwe für Deinen Zuspruch!

Ich freu mich auch riesig, das dieser verdammte Winter nun wohl überstanden ist!

Ja, große Teiche sind mit Sicherheit stabiler, davon gehe ich auch aus.


----------



## klaus e (14. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

ah, jetzt ja ...
Dachte schon, ich hätt' was übersehen . 
Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Inken (16. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Moin!

Der erste Tag, an dem der Teich komplett eisfrei ist! :freu

Endlich kann ich meine Kreuzchen machen. Und zwar bei "Keine Winterfilterung/keine Todesfälle" und "Keine eisfreie Stelle", da ich lediglich mit heißem Wasser versucht habe, eine kleine Stelle eisfrei zu halten, was mir aber über Wochen bei einer Eisdicke von ca. 20cm nicht mehr gelang.

Man kann zwar noch nicht direkt bis auf den Boden sehen, aber die roten Schatten der Goldfische sind schemenhaft auszumachen.Und sie wechseln ihre Position! Weiter oben treibt sich aber schon der Nachwuchs aus dem letzten Jahr herum. 
Sogar winzige Elritzenbabies - 1cm lang, eigentlich nur winzige Stecknadeln mit Augen - habe ich entdeckt.. :shock

Ich bin froh, dass dieser Winter vorbei ist...


----------



## Nobby (16. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe meinen Haken bei Winterfilterung und keine Ausfälle gemacht.
Unser Teich ist seit etwas über einer Woche komplett Eisfrei und hat mittlerweile 
10 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche eine Temperatur von + 6°.
Jedoch hat man ja bekanntlich bei Koi noch nicht alles überstanden, Die
kritische Frühjahrszeit liegt ja noch vor uns. Jetzt zeigt es sich ob die Koi richtig konditioniert
waren oder ob der Winter doch für ihre Kondition zu heftig war. Übrigens habe ich
im Winter auch verhalten gefüttert.


----------



## herbi (16. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Servus Leut,...

ich mache bei dieser Abstimmung nicht mit,....:?

Denn ich finde das Thema zu umfangreich,...das man den "Neueinsteigern" mit dieser helfen könnte,....meines Erachtens geht die Wintervorbereitung schon am Anfang der Saison los,....!

Es beginnt mit einem WW....dann die richtigen Futtergaben,...evtl. Umbauten(Heizun,neue FA usw.) so früh als möglich durchführen,....(das sich die Fische wieder erholen können!),....neue Fische nicht zu früh und nicht zu spät eingewöhnen usw. 


Also ihr seht eine Umfrage reicht nicht,...die Neueinsteiger müssen sich hier im Forum durchlesen und evtl. ihre "nervigen " Fragen stellen,.....die wir gerne Beantworten,...(bitte nicht falsch verstehen)


----------



## dersil (16. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Hallo Herbi

ich als Greenhorn
was ist denn WW + FA?


----------



## herbi (16. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Sorry dersil,...

WW = Wasserwechsel

FA = Filteranlage

tut mir leid,...


----------



## dersil (17. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Hallo herbi

 bin dabei


----------



## maritim (20. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

hallo,

leider wurden meine schlimmsten vorstellung von fischverlusten an den teichen übertroffen.
war gestern bei meinen koihändler, da ich noch einiges an teile für meinen eigenbaubenötigt habe.
ich war vor kurzer zeit schon mal bei ihm und da wurde mir schon über große verluste berichtet.
aber gestern hat er mir mir berichtet, das es noch viel katastrophaler  geworden ist.
das telefon steht nicht mehr still......zum größten teil handelt es sich immer um komplette verluste.

schade das fische nicht schreien können, dann hätte es so einige fische sicher gerettet.
könnte heulen, wenn ich daran denke unter welchen qualen die vielen fische gestorben sind. 

ich finde es auch sehr befremdlich, das im forum ständig über verluste berichtet wird, aber an der umfrage wird kaum teilgenommen.


----------



## Juergen61 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Hallo und guten Abend von der Insel
Habe an der Umfrage teilgenommen, vielleicht wäre noch ein Haken bei Totalverlust möglich, die Spalte gibt es aber nicht sonst hätte ich ihn gemacht. Aber was solls, es geht weiter.
Verstehen tu ich die Welt trotzdem nich, da gibt es also schneebedeckte Teiche ohne Eisfreihalter, komplett ugefroren und dann ohne Verluste ??????????


----------



## Olli.P (20. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Hi,

da wir seit heut Nachmittag 12° Wassertemperatur haben, hier meine kleine Bilanz:


Verluste: 6 

Der Teich war zweimal bis auf ein kleines Stück, bei gedrosselter Filterung zugefroren. 


Und:

Ich habe an der Umfrage Teilgenommen 

Mal gucken, ob meine Filterdämmungversuche, die ich dieses Frühjahr anstrebe, realisieren kann und ob sie dann den nächsten Winter was helfen, falls es nochmal so hart werden sollte, was ich nicht hoffe...... :beten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

6 Verluste ? 
Was denn ?


----------



## Olli.P (20. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Na,

Koi..............


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Das ist ja doof 

Ps.: Ich hätte ein paar zuviel


----------



## Olli.P (20. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Na,

ich glaub, die kann ich mir nicht leisten.........


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Man kann doch über alles reden


----------



## Olli.P (20. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Schaun mer mal, iss ja doch noch bissi früh........ 

Aber vllt. wären vorab ein paar Bilder per E-Mail nich schlecht, um die mal der Regierung zu zeigen....... :smoki


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Du bekommst eine PN

Nun aber wieder zurück zum Thema


----------



## Olli.P (20. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*


----------



## heiko-rech (20. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Hallo,

erst dachte ich meine beiden __ Sonnenbarsche hätten den Winter nicht überlebt. Heute waren sie aber dann putzmumter und haben sogar wieder gefressen. Meine beiden Schubunkins und die beiden Goldfische sind auch putzmunter. Sogar einer der beiden Schleierschwänze hat den Winter gut überstanden.

Ein __ Schleierschwanz hat allerdings nicht überlebt.

Ich hatte lediglich einen einfachen Eisfreihalter.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## maritim (20. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

@ Olli.P
@ Koi-Uwe

ja,ja....die lieben mods schreiben ot ohne ende.

hallo olli, 

ich hätte paar fragen an dich

1.waren alle kammern vom filter, über den winter im betrieb?
2.hast du während dem winter die kammer(n) gespült?
3.welche menge an wasser hat die pumpe im winter geschaufelt?
4.hat der sifi richtig gearbeitet?
5.was war die niedrigste wassertemperatur im teich?
6.hast du über den winter gefüttert?
7.hattest du viele algen im teich, bevor das eis und schnee kam?


----------



## dersil (20. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

ich hatte außer Teichbelüfter
keine Technik am laufen.

*aktueller Stand
*Temp. 12°C
alle größeren Fische putzmunter 
die 2 bis 3 cm Fische waren noch nicht wirklich zählbar. 2 Stück gesehen

Also gut über den Winter gekommen!


----------



## Redlisch (20. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

So, den Winter betrachte ich als erledigt.

Eisfreihalter mit Luftpumpe war wie immer im Einsatz.

Verluste nach 2 Tagen Tauwetter vor 3 Wochen bis dahin waren keine Verluste zu beklagen:

3 Koi, 2 Nasen, 3 Rotfedern, 2 __ Störe, 3 __ Sonnenbarsche, 4 Bitterlinge - alle Beerdigt .

Der Rest der Meute ist gut drauf. Wassertemp. jetzt 8,7 °C, alle Filter laufen auf 100%.
Wasserwerte i.O.
Abgestimmt ...

Axel


----------



## dersil (20. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

@ Axel

Hast du eine Idee woran deine Fische verstorben sind?


----------



## Redlisch (20. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*



dersil schrieb:


> @ Axel
> 
> Hast du eine Idee woran deine Fische verstorben sind?


schau mal [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/22/]hier[/URL] und in einem anderen Fred hatte ich darüber schon berichtet.



Axel


----------



## dersil (20. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

@ Axel

Probleme wie bei allen anderen auch?

17 tote Fische hat aber kein anderer.


----------



## Redlisch (20. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*



dersil schrieb:


> @ Axel
> 
> Probleme wie bei allen anderen auch?
> 
> 17 tote Fische hat aber kein anderer.



Wenn jemand nur 10 Fische hat, kann er auch schlecht 17 Opfer haben 

In der Hauptsache wird hier auch nur von Koi oder Goldfischen geschrieben - da die meisten keine anderen Fische z.B. auf Grund der Teichgröße haben, bei Bitterlingen, Elritzen und Co sind die Verluste durch den Nachwuchs irrelevant.

Tatsache ist das es vor den ersten Todesfällen stark bei uns geschneit hat (ca 40cm) - da war der Teich schon gut 3 Monate unter Eis, diese sind zu 3/4 an einem Tag geschmolzen. 30cm bei 114 m² . da kannst du dir ausrechnen wieviel Wasser mit nahe 0°C schlagartig in den Teich gekommen ist bei dem die Wassertemperatur durch den extrem langen und kalten Winter eh schon unten war.

Aber nun genug davon, wir wollen den Fred nicht durch unser gelaber zumüllen. Wie gesagt, in anderen Fred`s haben wir schon darüber diskutiert/berichtet.

Axel


----------



## steffenK (21. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Hi zusammen,

um mal auf die Umfrage zurück zu kommen: An meinem Teich gab's bisher keine Todesfälle. Ich lasse den Bachlauf den ganzen Winter durchlaufen, die Pumpe sitzt dabei eher im flacheren Bereich, um das Wasser nicht stark umzuwälzen. Dadurch ergibt sich im Bereich des Bacheinlaufs eine eisfreie Stelle, zum Teil bildet sich dort auch ein Hohlraum unter der Eisdecke bzw. wächst das Eis in Bildung einer Erhebung zu.

Also habe ich keine Filterung, aber auch nicht "nur eisfreie Stelle ohne Todesfälle". Das wäre dann "oberflächliche Umwälzung mit eisfreier Stelle ohne Todesfälle".

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Susan (21. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Hab auch an der Umfrage schon teilgenommen. Ich hatte einen normalen Teichbelüfter 2,5 Watt mit einem Sprudelstein an und den Filter aus. Das war unser erster Winter und alle Fische sind putzmunter...
Letztes Jahr habe ich noch gedacht hier im Norden ist der Winter nicht so schlimm, jetzt wurde ich eines besseren belehrt...:__ nase


----------



## toco (21. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Habe meinen Haken vor "nur eisfreie Stellen und keine bis geringe Anzahl an Todesfällen" gesetzt!

Hier die Details:

Bachlauf ist durchgelaufen und hat eine eisfreie Stelle von minimal 40x40 cm erzeugt
Tauchpumpe holt das Wasser aus ca. 80cm Wassertiefe (Teichtiefe bis 160cm)
Todesopfer: 3 junge __ Moderlieschen, 2 junge __ Frösche

Wenn ich die Verluste in meinem Teich vergleiche mit den Schäden bei meinen Gartenpflanzen, muss ich feststellen, dass die Tiere in meinem Teich den harten Winter wesentlich besser verkraftet haben. Mal warten, wie sich die Teichpflanzen entwickeln.

Eben konnte ich noch beobachten, wie ein alter Frosch sich langsam vom Teichgrund aufwärts Richtung Ufer bewegte. Viele Jungfrösche aus dem letzten Jahr sind schon wieder im Flachwasser. Das Quaken geht also vermutlich bald los!


----------



## toco (21. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Wie habt ihr euch eigentlich die Auswertung der Umfrage gedacht?

So würde ich auswerten:


Es gibt 7 Überwinterungsmethoden
Es werden alle Stimmen für eine Methode summiert
Danach wird die prozentuale Erfolgsquote (= wenige Verluste) innerhalb einer Methode ermittelt.
Endergebnis ist die Rangfolge der Erfolgsquoten (1. Platz: 100% ... 7. Platz. 68%)

Nach dieser Vorgehensweise wäre der aktuelle Zwischenstand:


Teichheizung
Teichabdeckung
Winterfilterung
nur eisfreie Stellen
einfacher Eisfreihalter
keine eisfreien Stellen
Keine Winterfilterung


----------



## zickenkind (21. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Hallo @  all,

habe meinen Teich mittels Bälle abgedeckt. Keine Heizung, keine Umwälzung nur einen Sprudler der eine Fläche von 1,5 m/2 freigehalten hat.  Der Sprudler hat allerdings in einem
Rechteck aus HT-Rohr gearbeitet. 

Konnte die letzten Tage keine Verluste finden, die Goldfische und Koi`s sind schon wieder
am betteln.

Aber ob alle übern Berg sind, werden wir mal abwarten. Denke mal noch ist es zu früh um sicher zu sein.


----------



## Wild (21. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Hallo,
gestern ist das letzte Eis getaut. Der Teich war 3 Monate komplett zugefroren. Eine __ Goldelritze und ein kleiner __ Goldfisch sind zu bekalgen.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## sister_in_act (21. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Hallo

ich habe für winterfilterung ohne todesfälle gestimmt.
allerdings mußte ich ab januar  über den bodenablauf  filtern weil der skimmer trotz aller mühen eingefroren ist.ich weiß, daß das nicht ideal war wegen der  wassertemperatur, aber eine wahl hatte ich nicht.
durch filterung und inganghaltung des wasserkreislaufs über biotop und kleinem  bachlauf , an dessen ende zum teich ich eine kleine pumpe zusätzlich laufen hatte, war immer der wasserfall zum biotop und  der teil nach dem bachlauf eisfrei. ab und an habe ich nachgeholfen und  dünnes eis gebrochen und teils herausgeholt.
  < wasserfall am biotop
  

alle kois gesund und wohlauf, __ frösche auch scheints alle überlebt.
achja..
zusätzlich hatte ich eine große styroporplatte  mit 2  schläuchen , die oben gebogen waren, im teich. ziemlich nutzlos , weil sie unter bergen von schnee unauffindbar waren.

gruß ulla


----------



## axel (28. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Hallo Teichfreunde 

In meinem Teich wurde nur alle paar Tage ein Eisloch wieder aufgetaut .
Moderlischen Gründlinge Bitterlinge Goldehrritze und Sonnenbarsch haben den Winter gut überstanden 
Ich denke das auch die Fischgröße und Menge im Verhältnis zum Teichvolumen einen Einfluß darauf haben wie die Fische über den Winter kommen   .


lg
axel


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich war so frech und habe die Statistik etwas umgestellt. 

Dabei hat sich herausgestellt, das die Teichabdeckung am besten zur Überwinterung geeignet ist (rein Statistisch). Eine Winterfilterung ist auch sehr hilfreich und wenn man weder Filter noch Eisfreihalter einsetzt stehen die Chancen fast nur 50/50 das die Fische über den Winter kommen. 

Anhang anzeigen Mappe1 (1).pdf

Grüße

Gartenteichumbauer


----------



## koifischfan (29. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Lecker Torte. 539,83 Prozent. :shock


----------



## klaus e (29. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Kann ja mal passieren - immerhin ist Excel ein Zauberwerkzeug aus dem Keller von B.G. ...
Nixdestotrotz bin ich irgendwie bei Winston Churchill und seiner Denke zu Statistiken. Wenn ich sehe, dass die meisten Häkchen den beiden Parametern zugeschrieben wurden, die ich selbst praktiziere, bin ich richtig stolz auf mich:smoki
63 Stimmen für "keine Winterfilterung mit wenig oder keinen Todesfällen" und 52 für "einfacher Eisfreihalter mit keinen oder wenigen Todesfällen"
Und von Excel lasse ich, wenn's irgend geht, die Finger wesch ....
Ach, und meinen Fischis geht's richtig gut, nur der Quakfrosch stört ihre Nahrungsaufnahme seit Gestern recht lautstark
Da muss ich jetzt nochmal raus und lauschen


----------



## Annett (29. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Guten Abend.

Ich habe gerade mal mit OpenOffice herum probiert.
Dabei kam folgendes Diagramm zu Stande: 


T sind Todesfälle und die Beschriftung habe ich zum Teil leicht umbenannt (Platzgründe)... 
Vielleicht hilft das weiter?

Nach der Lektüre einiger Internetseite, denke ich mittlerweile auch, dass ein ausreichend großes Loch im Eis und möglichst funktionsfähige Unterwasserpflanzen+Licht im Teich=Sauerstoffproduzenten, eine erfolgreiche Überwinterung wahrscheinlicher machen. 

Natürlich sollten auch der Besatz, die Mindesttiefe und das Volumen zueinander passen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

die 539 Prozent sind keine Prozent! Es zeigt lediglich, das es 3 Möglichkiten gibt die Fische mit ca. 90% Sicherheit über den Winter zu bringen....

Es gibt viele Darstellungsformen und ich hatte es mal fix ins Excel eingetippert, da mir die Gesamtübersicht nicht so Aussagekräftig war, da alle Ergebnisse insgesamt bewertet wurden. Mit der Einzelbetrachtung sieht man besser die Überlebenschancen der Fische. 

Grüße und Excelt nicht so viel rum, BG wird sich schon nicht verrechnet haben. (Doch bei Platz 6 und 7. Das war ich aber...)

Gartenteichumbauer


----------



## klaus e (30. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

@ Gartenteichumbauer,
hast du auch einen vielleicht kürzeren Namen? Man schrubbert sich ja die Haut von den Fingerkuppen beim tippen
Meine Bemerkung war ja nicht böse gemeint. Nur: Die Fragestellung und die Antworten lassen sich nicht einfach mit Excel und Co. auf einen verbindlichen Nenner bringen. 
Wie Annett schon richtig schrieb, alle Parameter müssen passen (Größe, Tiefe, Volumen, Pflanzen und Besatz).
Die Umfrage und deren Ergebnisse sind aber dennoch hilfreich, zumindest für mich, andere werden wohl auch noch einen Kommentar dazu abgeben. Für mich ganz persönlich zeigt sie, dass es eben nicht nur auf High-Tech im Winter ankommt sondern auf eine ausgewogene Balance vieler Kriterien. Eben die, die Annett oben angeführt hat. Und deshalb nochmal 
So, und nun soll endlich der Frühling vehement und brüllend ausbrechen ...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Die Kurzform von Gartenteichumbauer wäre Thomas. :smoki

Ich finde die Umfrage von Anett sehr interessant, da ich nur noch 3 Fische im Teich habe. 

Mein Teich ist recht groß, ich hatte einen zogefrorenen Eisfreihalter drin und habe immer mal heiße Töpfe im Teich versenkt und trotzdem nur 3 übrig. 

Bei meinen Fischen denke ich sowieso, das es eigenverschulden der Fisch war... die haben sich immer im Flachwasser aufgehalten und sind dann eingefroren. Die eisfreie Stelle in der tieferen Regionen wurden nicht genutzt. Ich konnte somit fast dabei zusehen, wie einer nach dem anderen eingefroren ist. 

Wo ich das mitbekommen habe, habe ich immer um die Fische rum immer alles freigehackt, damit sie nicht festfrieren. 

Nachbars Katze fand es auch gut, das sich die Fische zur Winterruhe an den Rand versammelt haben und hat obendrein noch zugeschlagen. 

Also, es gibt noch viel viel mehr Kriterien die zu beachten sind, wie zum Beispiel Nachbars Katze... 

Ich auf jeden Fall weis noch nicht was ich nächstes Jahr mache, wahrscheinlich eine Teichabdeckung, das hilft auch gegen Nachbars Katze. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## dersil (30. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Hallo Thomas

der Eisfreihalter - war das einer mit einem Sprudler?


----------



## klaus e (30. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

n'Abend Thomas,
(ist wirklich kürzer ) Das mit deinen Fischen tut mir leid, aber normal ist das Verhalten nun auch nicht wirklich. Habe aber dazu zu wenig Ahnung. Vielleicht kommt ja noch ne qualifizierte Antwort zum Verhalten deiner Fische.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (31. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

hallo Klaus, hallo Dersil,

der Eisfreihalter hatte keinen Spruddler. 

Das Verhalten der Fische denke ich ist nicht so ungewöhnlich. Blöd war von mir, dass ich an den flachen Ecken (wo es einfach ging) das Eis aufgebrochen habe. Durch die Sonne waren das bestimmt die Wärmsten Eisfreien und Sauerstoffreichsten Stellen, drum denke ich hat es die Fische dahin getrieben. Nun kam die Nacht und die Rückzugsmöglichkeiten waren zugefroren und als nächstes ist das Eisloch zugefrohren... 

So denke ich mir das, bin ja letztlich auch nicht der Fachmann.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## dersil (31. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Hallo Thomas

bei deiner Theorie würde ich nicht mitgehen

die tiefsten stellen im Wasser sind definitiv die wärmsten.
Deswegen die Frage, ob ein Sprudler im Eisfreihalter dabei war.

Mein Sprudler war auch an einer flachen Stelle!
und hat da auch Platz für Wärme und direkten Sauerstoff gesorgt.
Doch nie hab ich Fische dort gesehen.

Sorry - die blöde Frage
wie lange hast du gefüttert - evtl. an den beschriebenen Stellen?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (31. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Hallo Dersil,

gefüttert habe ich bis in den Spätherbst, aber nicht an der Stelle, sondern in der Tiefwasserzone. 

Mit der wärmsten Stelle ist eine Theorie von mir. 

Das ganze ist passiert, als es Tagsüber zu tauen begann, aber der Teich noch eine dicke Eisschicht hatte. 

Nun denke ich, das die Sonne die eisfreien flachen Stellen richtig aufgewärmt haben wird zumal dort auch teilweise schwarze Teichfolie zu sehen ist. 

Ich weiß es nicht, aber es ist so passiert und ich konnte nichts tun, sonst hätte ich Wache stehen müssen am Teich und die Fische immer wieder ins Tiefe jagen müssen. 

Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## Christine (31. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Hallo Thomas,

mich würde interessieren, wie alt Dein Teich ist.

Ich habe nämlich da so eine Theorie...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (31. März 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Ich mache mal ein eigenes Thema auf, "Fische überwintern im Flachwasser"


----------



## Redlisch (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Überwinterung - Wie?*

Hallo, 



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Das ganze ist passiert, als es Tagsüber zu tauen begann...



Wo wir wieder an bei dem Phänomen wären, wo bei es vielen zu Verlusten kam.

Hier sollte man ansetzen !

Bei mir ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Wassertemperatur noch tiefer gesunken, tauendes Eis entzieht dem Wasser Energie in Form von Wärme, Schnee schmilzt und fast 0°C kaltes Wasser läuft in den Teich...

Man sollte vielleicht mal eine Umfrage starten wann es zu den Todesfällen kam ...

Axel


----------

